# Pics: Armoured Stickleback/Paradox Fish - Indostomus paradoxus



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

A very nice fish for a nano tank. They stay extremely small.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Where did you get it? What is it like?


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

looks like fresh water seahorse.interesting.


----------

